# Who Is A Guru Or A Satguru ?



## Arvind (Aug 23, 2004)

Guru Granth Sahib ji (Ang 286)
'Satpurakh jis janiya, Satguru tis ka Nau'

Let me confess, I am confused when I read posts related to 'Guru' or 'Satguru'. Considering them the same(!), following questions are haunting me.

Who is Guru? Is there any need of Guru? If yes, how is Guru going to help us? And How to recognize one? Are there different levels of Gurus? If yes, then how to become capable enough to be blessed by Guru?

Looking forward to what Gurmat says about this. Requesting for your help.

Best Regards.


----------



## Lee (Jun 3, 2005)

Hello Avind, Cyber Sangat,

As far as I'm concerned the word Guru can be used interchangably to mean God, or any of the Sikh Guru's.

Guru Granth Sahib says:

    'Thaapi-aa na jaa-ay keetaa na ho-ay.
He cannot be established, He cannot be created.

aapay aap niranjan so-ay.
He Himself is Immaculate and Pure.

jin sayvi-aa tin paa-i-aa maan.
Those who serve Him are honored.

naanak gaavee-ai gunee niDhaan.
O Nanak, sing of the Lord, the Treasure of Excellence.

gaavee-ai sunee-ai man rakhee-ai bhaa-o.
Sing, and listen, and let your mind be filled with love.

dukh parhar sukh ghar lai jaa-ay.
Your pain shall be sent far away, and peace shall come to your home.

gurmukh naadaN gurmukh vaydaN gurmukh rahi-aa samaa-ee.
The Guru's Word is the Sound-current of the Naad; the Guru's Word is the Wisdom of the Vedas; the Guru's Word is all-pervading.

gur eesar gur gorakh barmaa gur paarbatee maa-ee.
The Guru is Shiva, the Guru is Vishnu and Brahma; the Guru is Paarvati and Lakhshmi.

jay ha-o jaanaa aakhaa naahee kahnaa kathan na jaa-ee.
Even knowing God, I cannot describe Him; He cannot be described in words.

guraa ik dayhi bujhaa-ee.
The Guru has given me this one understanding:

sabhnaa jee-aa kaa ik daataa so mai visar na jaa-ee. 
there is only the One, the Giver of all souls. May I never forget Him! '


 Now the Gurus word is the sound current of the naad, and the wisdom of the Vedas, and all pervading.  It seems to me that this usage of Guru means God, as does Guru being Shiva, Vishnu, and Brahma.



Guru Granth Sahib also says:


 'raag ga-orhee poorbee mehlaa 4.
Raag Gauree Poorbee, Fourth Mehl:

kaam karoDh nagar baho bhari-aa mil saaDhoo khandal khanda hay.
The body-village is filled to overflowing with anger and sexual desire; these were broken into bits when I met with the Holy Saint.

poorab likhat likhay gur paa-i-aa man har liv mandal mandaa hay. 
By pre-ordained destiny, I have met with the Guru. I have entered into the realm of the Lord's Love.'


This seems to me to be speaking more about one of the the Nanaks, rather than God.


 I hope this helps a bit.


 Heh and if not then I hope it helps kick start some discussion onthis topic at least.


 Cheers,


 Lee.


----------



## Neutral Singh (Jun 4, 2005)

This article was posted on another website on similar topic. How would evaluate this article.



> Vaheguru’s created his own Guru-form and this Guru-form is called Satguru. According to Gurbani this word “Satguru” has been used as an adjective with only Siri Guru Nanak Dev jee (and his successors up to Siri Guru Gobind Singh jee Maharaaj). Gurbani does not recognise any other entity to be Guru. Only Guru Nanak Dev jee is Satguru:
> 
> SABH TEY VADDA SATGUR NANAK, JIN, KAL RAAKHI MERI||
> (Greatest of all is Satguru Nanak who has kept my honour in this dark age of Kalyug).
> ...


----------



## Amerikaur (Jun 4, 2005)

I read something like this and then realize how much I don't know about Sikhi.  It seems like an interesting article, perhaps even compelling, but at the same time it's too much information for me to digest.  

I'd like to see information of that scope with even more references so I could read and understand...otherwise, I feel kind of like a fool.


----------



## roopsidhu (Aug 9, 2006)

SSA to all sangat
I have read all te letters on this topic but have not got satisfactory explaination or defination of guru or satguru. Being followers of SGG sahib ji, its our duty to find references only and only from SGG sahib ji. What is written in gurbani regarding this issue is important to us all, not what any person beleive. So whenever we write any word regarding gurbani or gurus it must have reference to gurbani, then only we will be following the " guru maniyo granth" hukam.
One singh is saying that only guru nanak dev ji is satguru. Then in the same letter he refers other guru sahiban as satguru. The name of Satguru Nanak or any other Gurbani writer comes at the end of each shabad as writers reference (takhalus). Hence "sabh tey wada satguru nanak" pada must be explained very carefully. The original question on this topic by the initiator was " who is guru or satguru" means that "what is the defination of guru or satguru". I request the experts to explain the true defination of guru or satguru with reference to SGG sahib ji, then only ( in the light of gurbani) it can be concluded that who is guru and who is satguru, what are the qualities of true guru. As gurbani says " sat purakh jin janiya satguru tis ka nao" This pada explains one particular quality of the true satguru, the one who has the knowlage of sat purakh ( god) is satguru.Like this there are many references in gurbani which gives us the clues and qualities of true guru or satguru. From these gurbani references we will have undisputable criteria to know that who is true guru or satguru. Lets forget our own views and expertness and just beleive in the references from the gurbani then only we will be following the hukam ( sabh sikhan ko hukam hey guru maniyo granth). Awaiting for gurbani references from gurbani lovers.
Roopsidhu


----------

